# Looking to buy farm/equestrian property in Fife



## TPO (14 April 2016)

Looking for farm/equestrian property in Fife. Ideally minium of 10 acres and rough grazing preferred over dairy.

It would be ideal if stables and good school in situ but equally as able to convert barns/outbuilding etc. Still in the ideal world it would have access to good hacking and as few neighbours as possible!

Registered with all the obvious agents but a lot of these places go through word of mouth before hitting the market and we don't have a lot of farming/horse contacts in Fife. Any help is appreciated if anyone knows of anything that is coming up for sale or any good site to keep an eye on.

Thanks in advance


----------



## lrw0250 (14 April 2016)

I know of a very large farm  in central Fife which will be hitting the market in around June and is likely to be split in to smaller lots but no idea if any would be suitable for you. I believe it will be listed with CKD Galbraith but not 100%. Its a shame the Elmwood College lots are under offer as something there may have suited you. I will keep an ear out for your TPO!


----------



## TPO (14 April 2016)

Thank you 

Registered with CKD Galbraith so will keep an eye out


----------



## lrw0250 (24 April 2016)

One of the other liveries on my yard is an estate agent and she just put this on Facebook: 

For those of you interested I have a three bed property with approx 4 acres and 5/7 stables with large upper loft, hoping to put live on Rightmove/Zoopla in the next couple of days, near to Howe Country Centre. 

Google Joyce Lawrie Estate agents x


----------



## TPO (1 May 2016)

Thanks but 4 acres wouldn't be enough. Will add that estate agent to the list.

Thanks again


----------



## pottypony1 (19 June 2016)

How much are you willing to spend..? A local HUGE livery yard has just come up for sale for £1.1m...!!


----------



## lrw0250 (20 June 2016)

pottypony1 said:



			How much are you willing to spend..? A local HUGE livery yard has just come up for sale for £1.1m...!!
		
Click to expand...

If it's the one I am thinking of its only a couple of minutes drive from me! The farm I know of has gone on the market now and there is one lot that is farmhouse, buildings and land at £775k (I think) but can't remember how much land. It's Pitlochie Farm in Gateside....


----------



## lrw0250 (30 June 2016)

I think this is gong to be too small for you too - but lovely place for someone!

http://www.rollos.co.uk/details?id=26342832


----------



## TPO (17 July 2016)

It's my parents not me that are buying- 1m is a bit over budget! Ha ha

I've sent in the link for Glenlyon. Thank you!


----------

